

Richard Gabriel: The Rise of "Worse is Better" - bootload
http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html

======
bootload
Added after reading an interesting article from this thread on PHP ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436870> posted at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=437001> by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kuniklo>

